# pinkie



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i put two pinkies in my tank today and the oscar grabbed the first one, and then the reds shared the next one. im so happy. i did it in front of about 20 people. i was scared but now im very happpy. now i want to try an adult mouse.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

poor mouses


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

good stuff , and yes poor mouses but if they didn't get eaten by the reds they would have by something else.


----------

